# California drivers to go on strike July 21st



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

In 8 days drivers all over the state will be striking. More than ever drivers need to stand together to demand fair pay, expose the lies of Prop 22, and support the PRO Act, a law that will give us the right to organize and collectively bargain with Uber and Lyft. 

*Will you join us this week to help call other drivers?*

Only by reaching every driver we can and getting their committment to strike on July 21st, will we be able to make Uber and Lyft hear us. Please join a short shift this week to do your part


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

You're gonna strike on a Wednesday?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 604458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty happy with the status quo in California.

Received over $240 in prop. 22 supplemental pay for the last week.

Seems that unprofitable contractors are clamoring for employee status while profitable contractors want to be left alone to their own devices.

Further, it seems to me that unprofitable contractors should move on to other endeavors.


There are hiring signs at restaurants and warehouses all over Los Angeles and Orange Counties. Maybe your organizing efforts should be redirected.

Finally, what does your organization have to offer to profitable contractors, other than the prospect of being a part time, minimum wage employee for the despicable gig app companies?


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

LOL goodluck with that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Received over $240 in prop. 22 supplemental pay for the last week.


how is that possible? with delivery or RS?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> how is that possible? with delivery or RS?


I already told you.

Cherry picking delivery orders.

Low base fare, high tip, time consuming offers.

Two bucks a mile per dollar from home back to my driveway, not including the supplemental pay.

Seems you wife's region and mine are different.

Seems you post so much you don't pay attention to responses.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you post so much you don't pay attention to responses.


I do, but I don't memorize them. What would be the point?

I still think the number you quoted is way too high. Pics or it didn't happen seems to be a recurring thing to say around here (see I pay attn). but no, don't keep all threads going in my head. ack. 

btw, knowing what it will do. Since the last go around wife unit continues to make $500 per week give/take; less than 4 hours a day. Sometimes 5 days; less or more. Always getting the promos, which I'm guessing is the 2nd separate deposit. 

No way she'd ever qualify for the floor payments.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Sounds like July 21st will be a great day to drive. I’d like to personally thank the “I want to be an employee” crowd for staying off the road for an entire day I hope Uber offers giant promotions that day.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I do, but I don't memorize them. What would be the point?
> 
> I still think the number you quoted is way too high. Pics or it didn't happen seems to be a recurring thing to say around here (see I pay attn). but no, don't keep all threads going in my head. ack.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the second payment is the supplemental pay.

Quests or promos are included in the first payment.

When calculating my dollars per mile and dollars per hour, I use the driveway to driveway method.

I do not fool myself by basing my profits on active time.

Why don't you look at your wife's earning tab, supplemental pay is specifically differentiated from all other pay.

In the past, you stated that all her offers were like $25 to $35 each. A blessed market.

Seems I asked what her tactics were to achieving such consistent high dollar offers and your response implied blind luck in a blessed market.

By the way, if I remember correctly, your wife's gross earnings have greatly decreased since the last time you mentioned her earnings.

However, my memory may be faulty as I have recently been diagnosed with Old Timers Disease.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 604458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mole,

Seems like you posted on numerous sub-headings on this forum, but don't seem to be replying to any questions or concerns.

Seems like a typical union recruiting program.

A call to arms, collect dues, ignore the ants and rake in the dough.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Why don't you look at your wife's earning tab, supplemental pay is specifically differentiated from all other pay.


I'd rather just ignore the entire thing until it is time to prepare our tax package. I do have a question, tho. Does DD keep track of ANY mileage? Wife unit can't be bothered to track her mileage, so I have to fudge it somehow. If DD keeps track of least restaurant to delivery I could just double that, I guess.

She's making at or over $500 a week; been pretty stable; I showed the Quicken report that has multi weeks on it. Since that report the deposits were north of $500 and less than $700. I usually know when she's on a quest or whatever DD calls them; she'll come home with our lunch and her phone will chirp and away she goes. I still think she is nuts. She could get an on-call job in her career and make the same money in less than an 5 hour shift. 

I have headaches when i think what I made in my career vs RS; her gap is even MORE. It's nuts. She's addicted.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'd rather just ignore the entire thing until it is time to prepare our tax package. I do have a question, tho. Does DD keep track of ANY mileage? Wife unit can't be bothered to track her mileage, so I have to fudge it somehow. If DD keeps track of least restaurant to delivery I could just double that, I guess.
> 
> She's making at or over $500 a week; been pretty stable; I showed the Quicken report that has multi weeks on it. Since that report the deposits were north of $500 and less than $700. I usually know when she's on a quest or whatever DD calls them; she'll come home with our lunch and her phone will chirp and away she goes. I still think she is nuts. She could get an on-call job in her career and make the same money in less than an 5 hour shift.
> 
> I have headaches when i think what I made in my career vs RS; her gap is even MORE. It's nuts. She's addicted.


So, you calling me out regarding supplemental pay while you can't spend 60 seconds to determine if the wife unit is receiving such pay.

And you and your family don't know how to record mileage for tax purposes?

Seems I need to view all your future posts on a driver forum in a new light.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you calling me out regarding supplemental pay


wut? no idea what that crack is all about.

My family? Be precise, or don't play. Myself, I have an automated app with beacon for mileage. WIFE unit can't be bothered by any recording means. You can argue with her, I prefer happy wife, happy life. I'll deal with the carnage at tax time somehow. Hence the question, that you skipped right over in your outage over supplemental pay? Which I still say anything above a warm body could avoid. but, whatever. 

I welcome new light. Kinda in the theme of 'expand your mind' I like it.

Play again, it's free.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wut? no idea what that crack is all about.
> 
> My family? Be precise, or don't play. Myself, I have an automated app with beacon for mileage. WIFE unit can't be bothered by any recording means. You can argue with her, I prefer happy wife, happy life. I'll deal with the carnage at tax time somehow. Hence the question, that you skipped right over in your outage over supplemental pay? Which I still say anything above a warm body could avoid. but, whatever.
> 
> ...


So, the wife unit getting prop. 22 supplemental pay?

Seems I have asked you this many times over on different posts, but have never received an answer.

Seems your claims of her earnings hold no water. Screen shots or it's bull pucky.

That play again, it's free response seems to be your answer to all queries calling you out. It's getting old. Maybe think up a new derogatory term for when you want to be defensive.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wut? no idea what that crack is all about.
> 
> My family? Be precise, or don't play. Myself, I have an automated app with beacon for mileage. WIFE unit can't be bothered by any recording means. You can argue with her, I prefer happy wife, happy life. I'll deal with the carnage at tax time somehow. Hence the question, that you skipped right over in your outage over supplemental pay? Which I still say anything above a warm body could avoid. but, whatever.
> 
> ...


OMG.

It's like pulling teeth from a Neanderthal.

Did the wife unit get supplemental pay?

No shame in getting supplemental pay.

Getting supplemental pay, the second payment, means the DD driver is maximizing the prop. 22 environment.

Seems you are oblivious or are exaggerating earnings statements.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The world is changing boys, not only are you affected but also the entire industry of low paid jobs, you see... capitalism works like this, supply and demand prices are controlled by difficulty, risk and necessity, given you are aware of it, if you cant compete, you are ****ed; long gone are the days in which you predated on the necessity of those desperate enough to drive for you.

You don't have drivers and NOW the few ones that you have are gonna ****ing cut your income more, are we starting to see the other side of the coin now Uber and Lyft?

I did say I was from the future boys and you have no future, rig the law or not, you have a number in your forehead and eventually it will be your end.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

And you don't have to cut your income boys, go do something else, leave these 2 companies wanting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Did the wife unit get supplemental pay?


do you understand the words coming out of my mouth? ever? (pop culture ref: if you don't get it, well move along)

How does ANYONE get the floor induced payments? A noob would make more and NOT get them. AND I'm not speaking of the medical payments as that is quite different and only based on hours.

This is like the 4th time i've explained this. 

If somebody can't do deliveries and make $14 an hour, something is very very very wrong with them.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'd rather just ignore the entire thing until it is time to prepare our tax package. I do have a question, tho. Does DD keep track of ANY mileage? Wife unit can't be bothered to track her mileage, so I have to fudge it somehow. If DD keeps track of least restaurant to delivery I could just double that, I guess.
> 
> She's making at or over $500 a week; been pretty stable; I showed the Quicken report that has multi weeks on it. Since that report the deposits were north of $500 and less than $700. I usually know when she's on a quest or whatever DD calls them; she'll come home with our lunch and her phone will chirp and away she goes. I still think she is nuts. She could get an on-call job in her career and make the same money in less than an 5 hour shift.
> 
> I have headaches when i think what I made in my career vs RS; her gap is even MORE. It's nuts. She's addicted.


Wait, wait, wait. Are you telling me your wife is still doing delivery? I thought she quit after her intro bonus or whatever?

Oh my God, this is too funny.

She sounds like one of those ladies I see glued to the slot machines. lol.

Well, at least she's making money instead of losing it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Are you telling me your wife is still doing delivery?


she SAID she was going to after the big bonus, but she is still going out there and it appears since there are 2 deposits a week she hits the 'quests' or whatever DD calls them. She is clearly addicted and making decent money.....so far....and the honeymoon ended a while ago. Guess market here is nutso. 

All her earnings go to my son's 529 fund, so I guess it is ok. Plus she hasn't had a disaster request yet, I suspect when that happens that will change her mind......maybe.....


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> she SAID she was going to after the big bonus, but she is still going out there and it appears since there are 2 deposits a week she hits the 'quests' or whatever DD calls them. She is clearly addicted and making decent money.....so far....and the honeymoon ended a while ago. Guess market here is nutso.
> 
> All her earnings go to my son's 529 fund, so I guess it is ok. Plus she hasn't had a disaster request yet, I suspect when that happens that will change her mind......maybe.....


Seems like it would be a profitable market. Lots of demand for delivery and not a huge supply of driver labor. Maybe she'll quit when she gets her first "creeper" client.

Y'all Get Sexy Ladies and I Get Johnny 🤢 | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> she SAID she was going to after the big bonus, but she is still going out there and it appears since there are 2 deposits a week she hits the 'quests' or whatever DD calls them. She is clearly addicted and making decent money.....so far....and the honeymoon ended a while ago. Guess market here is nutso.
> 
> All her earnings go to my son's 529 fund, so I guess it is ok. Plus she hasn't had a disaster request yet, I suspect when that happens that will change her mind......maybe.....


Quests are paid along with fares and tips.

Supplemental pay is a separate payment.

Why don't you look at her earnings tab? Then tell me she isn't getting supplemental pay.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you understand the words coming out of my mouth? ever? (pop culture ref: if you don't get it, well move along)
> 
> How does ANYONE get the floor induced payments? A noob would make more and NOT get them. AND I'm not speaking of the medical payments as that is quite different and only based on hours.
> 
> ...


Tips are not included in prop. 22 supplemental pay calculations.

Thus, low fare offers that are time consuming lead to higher supplental pay.

Tips are the meat and potatoes of profitability.

My tips are usually greater than the amount of base fare plus supplemental pay.

This is like the fourth time I have explained this. I don't know how to make it any simpler that you may finally understand.

Tips are the key. They are not included in the floor.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> do you understand the words coming out of my mouth? ever? (pop culture ref: if you don't get it, well move along)
> 
> How does ANYONE get the floor induced payments? A noob would make more and NOT get them. AND I'm not speaking of the medical payments as that is quite different and only based on hours.
> 
> ...


So,

Have you checked your wife's earnings tab from last week regarding the second payment? Was it prop. 22 supplemental pay?

Over 6500 food deliveries utilizing four different apps. Took me a while to discover the best app, region, strategies and tactics.

Delivery drivers not getting $150 to $250 supplemental pay every week are doing it wrong, (unless, of course, they are getting six or seven dollars of peak pay per delivery or great quests in their region.) Part timers may also expect less supplemental pay, but at the same ratio as full timers.


Seems to me you do not understand prop. 22 payments;
And that you imagine your opinion determines how reality works.


I foresaw that prop. 22 would supplement my cherry picking strategy and vociferously advocated for passage of prop. 22 as opposed to AB5 on this forum.

I was right. My profits have increased. Plus, I don't have to wear the spiffy, bright red uniforms while delivering part time from midnight until 3:59 am in Compton and South Gate, as scheduled.

So, finally, what is the designation of the second payment your wife is getting every week?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Have you checked your wife's earnings tab from last week regarding the second payment? Was it prop. 22 supplemental pay?


no, as I think I stated upstream the 2nd payment are the promos she nailed. Why it is 2 payments is a mystery, but whatever. It's an ACH, so no matter. 

she's making way too much for floor payments.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 604458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strike on July 21st for rideshare drivers.

Strike on July 31st for Door dash drivers.

Some type of general strike in late October for the proletariat.

Can't these people get on the same page?

Or are the various unions competing for dues paying members from unprofitable contractors?

Profitable contractors just wanna make profits.

Unprofitable contractors wanna wear spiffy uniforms while employed as part time employees scheduled from midnight til 3:59 am in Compton or South Gate. Complete every offer or be fired for cause.

Who in their right mind would want to be an employee of these despicable gig app companies?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> no, as I think I stated upstream the 2nd payment are the promos she nailed. Why it is 2 payments is a mystery, but whatever. It's an ACH, so no matter.
> 
> she's making way too much for floor payments.


So,

She is receiving supplemental pay.

Tips are not included in supplemental pay.

Look at her earnings tab.

Just cuz you think 2nd pay is promos doesn't make it so.

Just look at her earnings tab.

Afraid that your opinion is wrong?

Takes like thirty seconds.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> She is receiving supplemental pay.


why is this a broken record? OK, let's do some math, ok? She does maybe 3 hours ave per day. At $14 that would be $42. Still with me? She is making nearly $100 per day. That is regular rates plus whatever promos are running. As you can plainly see she is making NORTH of minimum wage for Calif. Plus, she isn't doing enough hours for the medical payment assistance (and we don't need it anyway). 

DD for some reason does 2 ACH's; one for regular pay and one for whatever promos you hit. 

Clear as mud now? 🤷‍♂️ 🙄 I'm about to leave, so it will be a while before I can further assist you with this folly.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why is this a broken record? OK, let's do some math, ok? She does maybe 3 hours ave per day. At $14 that would be $42. Still with me? She is making nearly $100 per day. That is regular rates plus whatever promos are running. As you can plainly see she is making NORTH of minimum wage for Calif. Plus, she isn't doing enough hours for the medical payment assistance (and we don't need it anyway).
> 
> DD for some reason does 2 ACH's; one for regular pay and one for whatever promos you hit.
> 
> Clear as mud now? 🤷‍♂️ 🙄 I'm about to leave, so it will be a while before I can further assist you with this folly.


How much of her daily take is tips?

Tips not included in supplemental pay calculations.

Promos included in first earnings payment.

2nd payment is supplemental pay.

Until you actually look at her earnings tab, your opinion is useless and wrong.

Easy to prove I'm a fool. Specify what the first and second payments are for.

Use the facts described on her earnings page, not your supposition.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Until you actually look at her earnings tab, your opinion is useless and wrong.


You are incorrect in every way possible. But. This is the part where i say 'nuff said' because this is hopeless. I even uploaded a report that clearly shows each deposit and the 2nd deposit is clearly TOO high for Prop 22 floor payments, but I digress.

Nuff said. Nothing to see here. Please, please move along.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why is this a broken record? OK, let's do some math, ok? She does maybe 3 hours ave per day. At $14 that would be $42. Still with me? She is making nearly $100 per day. That is regular rates plus whatever promos are running. As you can plainly see she is making NORTH of minimum wage for Calif. Plus, she isn't doing enough hours for the medical payment assistance (and we don't need it anyway).
> 
> DD for some reason does 2 ACH's; one for regular pay and one for whatever promos you hit.
> 
> Clear as mud now? 🤷‍♂️ 🙄 I'm about to leave, so it will be a while before I can further assist you with this folly.


So, 

She ain't getting any tips?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You are incorrect in every way possible. But. This is the part where i say 'nuff said' because this is hopeless. I even uploaded a report that clearly shows each deposit and the 2nd deposit is clearly TOO high for Prop 22 floor payments, but I digress.
> 
> Nuff said. Nothing to see here. Please, please move along.


And why is the second payment too high to be supplemental pay?

Like I said, I got over $250 in supplemental pay last week.

Just give it up. Look at her earnings tab and reveal the results.

Seems you are too stubborn to take 30 seconds to reveal a truth that is in variance with your opinion.

Also seems why your wife is profitable and rideshare for you sucks.

Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not in California, but if anyone ever does a nationwide strike please let me know, I'll be out making bank while you guys play games. It's not going anywhere, and everyone knows it, unless ALL drivers get together (or at least a substantial majority) which will NEVER happen. You can't even get 51% of drivers to agree on any silly topic on this forum. You think you're going to get them all to miss a day's pay? Good luck. Again, anything national, reach out to me with the date so I can make sure to work a long shift that day. Thanks and that is all.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> And why is the second payment too high to be supplemental pay?
> 
> Like I said, I got over $250 in supplemental pay last week.
> 
> ...


Maybe his wife isn't letting him play with her phone? That's common for wives... married 21 years here... just sayin'


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Maybe his wife isn't letting him play with her phone? That's common for wives... married 21 years here... just sayin'


Since '83 for me.

Whenever money is involved, complete transparency.

Seems you're implying a guy on the side. Completely believable.

Dude has rocks for brains, his opinion matters more than facts and reality.

Such a guy is barely tolerable.

Wife does food delivery to get away from obnoxious spouse.

45 minutes between gig app and W2 job spent with gracious lover.

Husband unit totally unaware.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Since '83 for me.
> 
> Whenever money is involved, complete transparency.
> 
> ...


I wasn't implying anything other than most of the women i've known don't want you snooping around their purse, their phone, their whatever


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> I wasn't implying anything other than most of the women i've known don't want you snooping around their purse, their phone, their whatever


Women and their purses.

There's an old saying:

Women, you can't live with them, and

You get into trouble for burying them in the back yard.

In my case, my wife knows where I sleep and she gotta bunch of butcher knives in the nearby kitchen.

She speaks and I obey. ***** whipped since '83.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Women and their purses.
> 
> There's an old saying:
> 
> ...


I grew up in a very noisy house. Lots of passion. Sometimes lots of violence. Mom was a red head Scotts lass, and my father was (according to mom) Shanty Irish. When they had a fight, they FOUGHT. I remember once dad grabbed mom by the hair and drew back to deliver a punch and mom said, "Go ahead you SOB. Make it good. Make it worth while, but don't EVER go to sleep again around me. OK? Never."
He paused. "Yea, think about it."
He dropped his hand.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 604458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So,

A rideshare strike on July 21?

Are you guys co-ordinating with the the DoorDash strike on July 31st?

Or, perhaps, the general strike of the proletariat near the end of October?

So many strikes going on.

Have you actually reached out to more than ten percent of active drivers?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You are incorrect in every way possible. But. This is the part where i say 'nuff said' because this is hopeless. I even uploaded a report that clearly shows each deposit and the 2nd deposit is clearly TOO high for Prop 22 floor payments, but I digress.
> 
> Nuff said. Nothing to see here. Please, please move along.


Check your wife's earnings tab today.

Seems there was a glitch in calculating the supplemtal pay reported today.

Dozens of posts on other forums claiming supplemental pay in the thousands of dollars.

Obviously a glitch, but my supplemental pay was over $4500 and my account is now at negative $4300.

Seems my supplemental pay for the week should actually be around $200.

Same glitch happened around two or four weeks ago, but did not affect me.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> A rideshare strike on July 21?
> 
> ...


Yes
No
No
?
No


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Check your wife's earnings tab today.
> 
> Seems there was a glitch in calculating the supplemtal pay reported today.
> 
> ...


A glitch in the matrix should be fully taken advantage of!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems there was a glitch in calculating the supplemtal pay reported today.


ug, well glad she didn't go online today. and haven't looked at what the ACH's will be tomorrow just yet. If there are 2, it's due to promos, which you seem locked on as supplemental via Prop 22. <sigh>


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

To make up for not striking on the 22nd I will be striking from the 23rd - 31st.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

So.....how did that work out?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So.....how did that work out?


The way you know that it worked was there should be surge on the app. If not surge, strike was a failure as the mindless ants and minions continue to drive for Uber and lack the foresight to see they are working for peanuts.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The way you know that it worked was there should be surge on the app. If not surge, strike was a failure as the mindless ants and minions continue to drive for Uber and lack the foresight to see they are working for peanuts.


Yep.

Seems to me that two percent of the ants driving in CA actually subscribe to this forum.

Saw the strike at LAX on the news for like 20 seconds.

There was like 18 to 22 persons involved.

Seems they don't know how to protest. 

Nobody laid themselves down in a crosswalk and handcuffed themselves together to block airport traffic.

Now, that would have gotten media attention.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Seems to me that two percent of the ants driving in CA actually subscribe to this forum.
> 
> ...


That definitely would have got some media attention. Airports are under the authority of Homeland Security. The most mundane act of protesting could easily be escalated into a felony.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That definitely would have got some media attention. Airports are under the authority of Homeland Security. The most mundane act of protesting could easily be escalated into a felony.


Yep.

But we are discussing unprofitable contractors clamoring for employee status.

Union organizers collecting the unprofitable to further their goals.

Who cares if the proletariat are arrested on felony charges?

More media coverage.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> But we are discussing unprofitable contractors clamoring for employee status.
> 
> ...


Very good point.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 604458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So:

Strike effective?

Seems I saw twenty people at LAX on the news carrying signs instead of driving.

Seems the vast majority of drivers in CA are satisfied with prop. 22.

Nobody wants to be an actual employee of the despicable gig app companies.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So:
> 
> Strike effective?
> 
> ...


This is just the first of many attention getters more to come and yes we did get the attention of the labor secretory of the USA.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mole said:


> This is just the first of many attention getters more to come and yes we did get the attention of the labor secretory of the USA.


"we did get the attention of the labor secretory of the USA."

Cool.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That definitely would have got some media attention. Airports are under the authority of Homeland Security. The most mundane act of protesting could easily be escalated into a felony.


And THEN what?

One out of a hundred would get arrested?
And bailed out immediately with Kamala's help.
And charges reduced or dismissed three days later?

Ant Lives Matter
Defund Uber




.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So.....how did that work out?


so, I was on strike in Clearlake, Calif. Have to say strike was successful. There is no rideshare there, there is no food delivery. There is doordash for non-restaurant deliveries. 

Of course, there is nothing really there. Few people, no real restaurants; that might be a key variable. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> so, I was on strike in Clearlake, Calif. Have to say strike was successful. There is no rideshare there, there is no food delivery. There is doordash for non-restaurant deliveries.
> 
> Of course, there is nothing really there. Few people, no real restaurants; that might be a key variable. 🤷‍♂️


Clearlake?
They been on strike since the end of WW2.
How could you tell?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Clearlake?
> They been on strike since the end of WW2.
> How could you tell?


Clearlake Oaks to be precise. And yup, not a whole lot up there. A few lakes and lots of rural'nes' for growing, what used to be illegal, 'plants'. Kinda stuck in time for the most part. 

No RS at all. NO CARS AVAILABLE....ever. No food delivery on GH or UE. Maybe Lakeport, but not anyplace else. 

No jobs, no nuttin. But pretty cheap lake front properties; we are looking....sorta....

The flip side very very quiet up there; well except for the bugs......


----------

